# My long term Military Dodge Truck build up



## Kevin in Ohio

I started this project 13 years ago and figure I have close to 3000 hours in it. It a 1941 Dodge WC40 1/2 ton military 4x4. They made 275 of this model and it's the grandpa of the Power Wagons. I made a lot of the parts and most everything was smoothed, painted and bolted back together with polished stainless fasteners. Little by little it finally came together and did most everything here at home, including the paint. Even made that grill which is 1/4 X 2 inch stainless stock and cold bent.

You can see the build up pics and how stuff was done at : Albums By kevininohio - ImageEvent

Some people play video games, I like to make stuff when I'm not sawing for the boiler.


----------



## andydodgegeek

*very nice truck*

Nice truck. looks like you spent a few hours and a few dollars on it. I have several old dodges myself and enjoy playing with them, kind of like a kid. I have 1947 wh47 2ton, 1977powerwagon 1 ton 4x4, 1981 Ramcharger, (2) 1989 w250 4x4, and a 1991w250 cummins 4x4. Always looking for another. Any way just wanted to comment on your sweet ride (too bad about the chevy motor)


----------



## promac850

:jawdrop: Damn, that's a nice truck...  

I've always loved the old military trucks... doesn't matter who made them... Kaiser-Jeep, Dodge, GMC, or otherwise... they all are cool trucks.


----------



## Kevin in Ohio

andydodgegeek said:


> Nice truck. looks like you spent a few hours and a few dollars on it. I have several old dodges myself and enjoy playing with them, kind of like a kid. I have 1947 wh47 2ton, 1977powerwagon 1 ton 4x4, 1981 Ramcharger, (2) 1989 w250 4x4, and a 1991w250 cummins 4x4. Always looking for another. Any way just wanted to comment on your sweet ride (too bad about the chevy motor)



Thanks for kind words. I wanted all Dodge but none of the frames I looked at matched up as nice as the 1 ton Chevy. I'll redeem myself with you as I have another military half ton exactly like this one that will be basically stock. After that I'm redoing the '61WM300 Power Wagon stock as well, although I have been kicking around the thought of a swivel frame. Too many ideas, not enough time!


----------



## 72thing

Cool! I don't mind the Chevy motor at all...Ramjet 350? And the 60 and 14 bolt look nice underneath it. What size Boggers?

Will


----------



## Kevin in Ohio

72thing said:


> Cool! I don't mind the Chevy motor at all...Ramjet 350? And the 60 and 14 bolt look nice underneath it. What size Boggers?
> 
> Will


 
Yes, It's a RamJet 350 with stainless headers. TH400 behind it. The donor Chevy came with 4:56 gears but the rear 14 bolt was bent so I had to get another. I rebuilt it and put a Detroit locker since it was all down. Had to get the step up center section as it had a 4:11. Reindexed the spring perches and got a CV driveshaft with 1350's on everything. Boggers are 39's, 15 wide on 16 1/2 Eaton Rims.


----------



## TimberMcPherson

Thats VERY VERY cool. Nice work. If I had the space I would like to get a ww2 chev quad.


----------



## DroppedP51

*neat truck*

Ive got an old fargo 

View attachment 197304


----------



## 72thing

Kevin in Ohio said:


> Yes, It's a RamJet 350 with stainless headers. TH400 behind it. The donor Chevy came with 4:56 gears but the rear 14 bolt was bent so I had to get another. I rebuilt it and put a Detroit locker since it was all down. Had to get the step up center section as it had a 4:11. Reindexed the spring perches and got a CV driveshaft with 1350's on everything. Boggers are 39's, 15 wide on 16 1/2 Eaton Rims.


 
Very nice work! I dig the stainless headers and gloss black everything else. Don't you love how easy it is putting a Detroit in a 14 bolt? Its nice how they drop right in. I admire your attention to detail.

Edit: You running a 205 t-case?
Will


----------



## Metals406

That truck is too nice to drive now. I'd be afraid to scratch it or get a spec of mud on it. :jawdrop:


----------



## Kevin in Ohio

72thing said:


> Very nice work! I dig the stainless headers and gloss black everything else. Don't you love how easy it is putting a Detroit in a 14 bolt? Its nice how they drop right in. I admire your attention to detail.
> 
> Edit: You running a 205 t-case?
> Will



Yea, the Detroit was almost too simple. As you know the 10 1/2 14 bolts are probably the easiest axles to rebuild. I put rear discs on as well which is a bolt on thing too. With the hydroboost it stops on a dime which is what I wanted.

I'm running a 203 which was original to the donor truck. I rebuilt it with new bearings and seals. The chain was fine and not stretched as that truck had 50,000 miles on it. LOTS of loose bearings in those for sure!


----------



## Kevin in Ohio

Metals406 said:


> That truck is too nice to drive now. I'd be afraid to scratch it or get a spec of mud on it. :jawdrop:



I have about 1000 miles on it now since this Spring. I lined the under sides of the fenders with 3/16 black poly and it's really nice. I was worried about throwing rocks but I've found that since these tires have such huge open lugs they pick up hardly anything compared to my daily driver. I didn't build this one for a mudder anyway. No way I'd go to this extent for that, I just wanted to do a nice modified.

This is the second complete vehicle I've ever painted and first dealing with base/clear. First time I've ever cut and buffed too so I was a learning experience for me. I guess I've done okay as people want me to paint for them now. There was a LOT of metal bumping and blocking to get this thing straight. It shows once the color is on and makes a BIG difference in the finished product.


----------



## 046

NICE JOB!!!!

a perfect motor would have been a 6BT or 4BT Cummins. 
then you'd get 20+ mpg instead of 12 mpg range with same or more power.


----------



## Metals406

Kevin, that thing is a show truck from what I see.

You've put more time and energy (lets not forget money too) in that thing than I can imagine!

Being the poor sod I am, all my rigs look like a turd with wheels slapped on the side, because I use them for work, and they're gonna get some abuse.

That truck of yours sure is sexy though, I love old iron!


----------



## Blazin

That is a STELLAR job you did on that ole girl brother!  I've been in the business for over 30 years and know exacly the time you have in that resto, hats off to you!


----------



## Kevin in Ohio

046 said:


> NICE JOB!!!!
> 
> a perfect motor would have been a 6BT or 4BT Cummins.
> then you'd get 20+ mpg instead of 12 mpg range with same or more power.



Honestly MPG wasn't a big consideration  

A stock 4BT is 150 HP and 285 ft lbs of torque and weighs around 800 lbs

A stock 6bt is (first gen) is 160hp and 400 ft lbs of torque
(later gen) is 305 hp and 555 ft lbs of torque BUT weighs around 1200 lbs

a stock RamJet is 350 hp and 400 ft lbs of torque and shipping weight was 450 lbs. 

The 6BT's have turbos on them so if you throw a turbo on the V8 it;s numbers would be higher yet. It was the extra weight that killed that option for me. That's the same reason Dodge won't put them in the current Power Wagon.

The original motor in this truck had something like 70 Hp from the flat head 6. They relied on the gearing for it to seem like it could pull anything. Most guys in the power wagon commiunity go with the 4bts because of the length. I've seen 2 with 6bts but a LOT of fab work was done for fitment.


----------



## Kevin in Ohio

Metals406 said:


> Kevin, that thing is a show truck from what I see.
> 
> You've put more time and energy (lets not forget money too) in that thing than I can imagine!
> 
> Being the poor sod I am, all my rigs look like a turd with wheels slapped on the side, because I use them for work, and they're gonna get some abuse.
> 
> That truck of yours sure is sexy though, I love old iron!



We have wood trucks too


----------



## Kevin in Ohio

Blazin said:


> That is a STELLAR job you did on that ole girl brother!  I've been in the business for over 30 years and know exacly the time you have in that resto, hats off to you!



Thanks, most people look at it and say, man he chromed that too. Truth is most all the brightwork i made out of stainless steel. that took a lot of time and tinkering but that's the part I enjoy the most. Getting all the pieces of the puzzle done. Driving is pretty fun too though


----------



## Blazin

The trim work always takes the majority time. lol! what did you use for the BC/CC?


----------



## 046

your truck looks almost too nice to be a daily driver 
extra fuel mpg is always nice

bombing Cummins for HP is not a big deal. 
Cummins made 4BT variants that were rated at 250 HP intermittent (1 hour) from the factory
A marine 4BTA-250 makes 490 ft lbs at peak torque, 3000 rpm for 250hp

don't know what weight original flat 6 was, but guessing it was closer to 6BT. 
certainly more fab work than a Chevy V-8 ... 

again... NICE JOB!



Kevin in Ohio said:


> Honestly MPG wasn't a big consideration
> 
> A stock 4BT is 150 HP and 285 ft lbs of torque and weighs around 800 lbs
> 
> A stock 6bt is (first gen) is 160hp and 400 ft lbs of torque
> (later gen) is 305 hp and 555 ft lbs of torque BUT weighs around 1200 lbs
> 
> a stock RamJet is 350 hp and 400 ft lbs of torque and shipping weight was 450 lbs.
> 
> The 6BT's have turbos on them so if you throw a turbo on the V8 it;s numbers would be higher yet. It was the extra weight that killed that option for me. That's the same reason Dodge won't put them in the current Power Wagon.
> 
> The original motor in this truck had something like 70 Hp from the flat head 6. They relied on the gearing for it to seem like it could pull anything. Most guys in the power wagon commiunity go with the 4bts because of the length. I've seen 2 with 6bts but a LOT of fab work was done for fitment.


----------



## Kevin in Ohio

Blazin said:


> The trim work always takes the majority time. lol! what did you use for the BC/CC?



I used a Devilbiss plus gun to shoot the paint. The paint was a major, well known brand. My supplier said he was going to contact the maker to see if they wanted to use this truck for promotional purposes. He never called back so I just assumed they didn't want me to spread the word on their stuff


----------



## Blazin

Kevin in Ohio said:


> I used a Devilbiss plus gun to shoot the paint. The paint was a major, well known brand. My supplier said he was going to contact the maker to see if they wanted to use this truck for promotional purposes. He never called back so I just assumed they didn't want me to spread the word on their stuff


 
Their loss!!!


----------



## stihl sawing

That truck is awesome, You have put in many hours for sure. Hadn't seen any that look better than that one. Nice job and you have a machine to be proud of.


----------



## Rudedog

I am speechless. That is a work of art. I made it my desk top background. You should be on TV.


----------



## Kevin in Ohio

Rudedog said:


> I am speechless. That is a work of art. I made it my desk top background. You should be on TV.


 
Thanks, long term projects are sometimes hard as you just want to get it done. I knew at the onset that this would be a slow thing and kept telling myself that. Got teased a lot about, "Got that truck done yet" was a common question for years but took solitude in the little victories. I've always like a variety of rigs but the detail stuff is what makes it for me. I said when I finally start one I'd go that route and do it how I wanted.

Something like this does tend to keep you out of trouble! I could never afford to have someone else do any of the work so that is why I just try to do it. Do something small and build on your knowledge/experience base. With the internet now you can find tips/how to's on most anything anymore. Kevin


----------



## jcl

nice truck always wanted to build one for myself . some day hopefully


----------



## Kevin in Ohio

jcl said:


> nice truck always wanted to build one for myself . some day hopefully



I'd highly suggest you start now! I've known too many people who put it off too long and never get to do their dream. Their is all kinds of time you can come up with if you rearrange your priorities, TV is a big one that is honestly meaningless if the truth be told. Get out in the garage!


----------



## Blazin

I like the boggers!


----------



## Kevin in Ohio

Blazin said:


> I like the boggers!




From the onset of this project I KNEW which tires I was going to put on it, Boggers. The size of them is what I wrestled with though. I'm glad now that I chose the size I did as I wouldn't want them any smaller or bigger. I love the rims as well, even if they are old school. To me it fits the truck.

The wheel/fender openings are what drew me to these trucks years ago. It's one of the only trucks that looks right, in my opinion, with larger tires.


----------



## yodayoda

I was looking at some of your pictures and comments at your image event link, all I can say is wow! Absolutely amazing! It never ceases to amaze me the talent of some of the folks on AS. Not to mention the Patience hard work and perseverance a project of that magnitude takes. Great job!


----------



## Kevin in Ohio

yodayoda said:


> I was looking at some of your pictures and comments at your image event link, all I can say is wow! Absolutely amazing! It never ceases to amaze me the talent of some of the folks on AS. Not to mention the Patience hard work and perseverance a project of that magnitude takes. Great job!



Thanks for the comments. I think it's more of a mindset that sets the pace with this as far as what people on this board do. Woodcutters in general are a hands on type that generally try to be self sufficient, otherwise we'd be sitting at home like other's waiting for the oilman! I never cared for school as I'd rather watch and learn or just try it myself. Some of the most talented people I've met feel the same way.

I did fine gradewise in school, it just seemed like a waste of time. I've always said you don't have to have common sense or be smart to do well in school. It's all geared toward memorization.

I tend to look at stuff to see what works and add features I want. Case in point is the moveable, overhead lift below. Simple in design and does everything I've asked of it. I later saw a better system with I beams along the edges of the ceiling the length of the building. Guy had a loft along edge too for storage and could easily lift anything up there. I may do that if I can source some long I beams reasonably.






The cab spinner was something that was just an "i need this" thing. Thought about a simple design that would be adjustable and could be used for other stuff as well. I tend to overbuild stuff I make, I blame the farming background for that


----------



## Garmins dad

Amazing work.. Amazing truck..

Hopefully you will be around to show us your next truck build.. :msp_w00t:

I had to sell my 47 WC52 this past spring due to unforeseen issues (not with the truck).. BUT i was happy it went north to a museum..


----------



## Blazin

Add a power plant and some charcoal to that Rotisserie....POOF pig cooker! 

Nice welds BTW  Course you know that :tongue2:


----------



## Kevin in Ohio

Garmins dad said:


> Amazing work.. Amazing truck..
> 
> Hopefully you will be around to show us your next truck build.. :msp_w00t:
> 
> I had to sell my 47 WC52 this past spring due to unforeseen issues (not with the truck).. BUT i was happy it went north to a museum..


 That's too bad with having to sell. I thought they only made those in 1942? I pretty sure the M-37's didn't come out till 1953 but the WDX Power Wagons started in 1946.

The next ones won't take as long as they will be stockers.


----------



## Kevin in Ohio

Blazin said:


> Add a power plant and some charcoal to that Rotisserie....POOF pig cooker!
> 
> Nice welds BTW  Course you know that :tongue2:


 


I may have to try the pig roast idea, hmmmmm 

I grew up stick welding everything and started to MIG after high school. When I worked on the farming operation got a lot of experience rebuilding stuff and could recognize weak points on stuff we bought. We had a cheap MIG on the farm and eventually burned it up from pushing the duty cycle. I bought a Miller 250X and what a world of difference. The close up above was done with that MIG.

I now have a Miller Syncrowave 250 TIG welder too. Still learning with that but the weld below was done with it. 






Bought it for the stainless projects I do and you can stick weld with it too. Never have done any aluminum yet though. 


I've been gathering parts for a woodsplitter and have several ideas I want to incorporate with it. Over the years I've rebuilt Dad's 2 splitters when they have broke but I want to make one that will be easier on us. I'm either getting wiser or lazier, okay, I know which one  



I


----------



## Blazin

Yeah the days of stick and gas weldin are becoming a lost art with the new mig/tig machines, I got a Lincoln 255 power mig years back, have'nt burned a stick in years now. I did'nt forget though, I was at a friends over the weekend and his mower exhaust broke off at the flange, he had a torch set but no brazing rod....the ole coat hanger trick worked like a charm still. lol!


----------



## Kevin in Ohio

Had a friend stop by and visit to see the truck. He took a small video of it and sent it to me. Click on the pic on the left and it should show. 

https://picasaweb.google.com/103374102440615753051/KevinFoustWCAug72100#5643574897334914946


----------



## Kevin in Ohio

Was asked to post a few more pics and a beautiful Fall day here so I snapped some.


----------



## andydodgegeek

That truck is sweet. I had originally replied to this thread and mentioned too bad about the chevy motor hope you know I am kidding hell I would like that thing if it had no motor. Very nice. I am some what of a dodge freak and really like the old iron, just this year I added another to my fleet a 1947 wh47 2ton. I will try to add photos to this.View attachment 204033
View attachment 204034
View attachment 204035
View attachment 204036


----------



## Kevin in Ohio

andydodgegeek said:


> That truck is sweet. I had originally replied to this thread and mentioned too bad about the chevy motor hope you know I am kidding hell I would like that thing if it had no motor. Very nice. I am some what of a dodge freak and really like the old iron, just this year I added another to my fleet a 1947 wh47 2ton. I will try to add photos to this.View attachment 204033
> View attachment 204034
> View attachment 204035
> View attachment 204036




Thanks for the kind words. To get your pics to show up in the thread do as follows. Go to your picture and right click on your mouse. Click on the copy pic url. Then paste that in your message and put


----------



## Kevin in Ohio

Got it back from the interior shop yesterday. Hard to let your "baby" in the hands of someone else and waiting this long but I'm happy with the results. When trying to find someone I went to local cruise ins and shows to get some ideas. Everytime I saw a nicely done one it was from this shop so I made the decision. He's just a small family business but they've had 2 Riddler award winners. 

Headliner, door panels, kick panels, console surround, seat base and seats are all done in leather. I had them perforate a hide with a diamond pattern for the seats center section. He used some of it in the door panels and middle, fold down armrest as well. He carried the rolled bead pattern from the doors into the kick panels and door panels too for a nice touch. The rear window surround is inset into the liner so that it lays flush as well.

The Seat I used originally was straight across the back and it covered most of the rear window. I told him I wanted them rounded, evenly and drew a pattern. When he was ready, I cut the frames lower and sectioned them to the rounded pattern. Took LOTS of pie cuts and welding as its a pretty wild S bent piece so that it won't cut the material and pull easily. It was like chopping a top on a car but I got it and he was REAL happy when he saw it. With the way he covered it it turned out great.

There are some in progress pics in my album if you want to see it coming together.

Albums By kevininohio - ImageEvent


----------



## jcl

look's great! sharp looking truck


----------



## Blazin

That truck makes me go "boing!!!"


----------



## jcl

2nd to last pick bye key switch . What is knob on left and red light and arrow on right for?

I will admit I've spent about two hours looking at power wagons listed for sale in my area tonight


----------



## Kevin in Ohio

jcl said:


> 2nd to last pick bye key switch . What is knob on left and red light and arrow on right for?
> 
> I will admit I've spent about two hours looking at power wagons listed for sale in my area tonight




5 factory holes in the dash so I used them for other things. I didn't want a column mounted turn signal switch so I just used simple toggles. That is what the arrows are for, they are the manual turn signal switches. I just ground the arrows out of stainless. The holes closer to the key are Visibolts that blink when the signal is in use. Lets us "old guys" know the blinker is on!


----------



## john taliaferro

it was hard to take down your splitter so i could put your truck on my home screen .


----------



## Oneday

Awesome truly awesome. Thank you for sharing.

Oneday


----------



## Kevin in Ohio

john taliaferro said:


> it was hard to take down your splitter so i could put your truck on my home screen .



Sorry for the trouble  You wonder sometimes when you start a project if it will turn out like you hoped. It sure is nice when it does and others get a kick out of it as well.


----------



## Jlhotstick3

Kevin in Ohio said:


> I started this project 13 years ago and figure I have close to 3000 hours in it. It a 1941 Dodge WC40 1/2 ton military 4x4. They made 275 of this model and it's the grandpa of the Power Wagons. I made a lot of the parts and most everything was smoothed, painted and bolted back together with polished stainless fasteners. Little by little it finally came together and did most everything here at home, including the paint. Even made that grill which is 1/4 X 2 inch stainless stock and cold bent.
> 
> You can see the build up pics and how stuff was done at : Albums By kevininohio - ImageEvent
> 
> Some people play video games, I like to make stuff when I'm not sawing for the boiler.





Beautiful truck!! Don't see many like that ne more!


----------



## andydodgegeek

The new interior looks super nice. I sure would like to check the truck out in person someday. How does it ride/drive?


----------



## LegDeLimber

That interior does look nice, not gaudy like so many people go for.

I especially like the way the upholstery is done.
I'm not much of an automotive aficionado 
but Seems *almost* plausible to pass for some special options top end package.

Bet it cuts down on the cab noise too.


----------



## Kevin in Ohio

andydodgegeek said:


> The new interior looks super nice. I sure would like to check the truck out in person someday. How does it ride/drive?



If you come through Ohio, give me a shout. It drives like a 1 ton truck but better than most I have had. 60 MPH is about as fast as I go with it though. Plenty of power and with the hydroboost and 4 wheel disc brakes it stops in a hurry if need be. Power steering is effortless which I'm real happy about too.


----------



## Kevin in Ohio

LegDeLimber said:


> That interior does look nice, not gaudy like so many people go for.
> 
> I especially like the way the upholstery is done.
> I'm not much of an automotive aficionado
> but Seems *almost* plausible to pass for some special options top end package.
> 
> Bet it cuts down on the cab noise too.



Thanks for the Kind words.

That is what I wanted when we discussed the plan for the interior. Nothing flashy with weird colors, logos or flames, just something that "fit". It does indeed cut the noise down but I purposely put no radio in it because I like the tire and motor sound. Exhaust is throaty but not loud.







It's funny when I go to a cruise in with it because some will say that is cool how you made the windshield tilt out and the louvers you put in the hood. half don't believe me when I tell them that is original.


----------



## LegDeLimber

ed: I forgot to mention that like how you re-worked the seatpans 
and that quipfrom the upholstery man 
says a lot to the kid who's Mom could go from pattern and couple yards of fabric
to rebuilding the crotch of a pair o pants that had been split (far more work than you imagine)
do commercial alterations and as a kid I watched her & Grandma recover all of the furniture in this house.
Talkin bout corded edges and rows of those hammerd looking dome head brass tacks.

Sorry for such along winded way of saying I see how that worked out as a result
of you labors and the looks of the seat shapes and lay of material 
(no pulls, puckers... good seams) The Upholsterer must have liked it too.

I guess that if I had to pick, I'd go with that 30's or so look of body styles.
i.e. A generalized sort of narrowed hood and running boards 
with the radiator vertical or slightly rakish back tilt.

i bought a pretty solid M-37 some number of moons ago (iirc, was april/53 vintage)
....health, etc didn't follow along. 
so it sat for way too long and i finally realized it needed to go.

planned to build a nice old work-horse out of of it. Had even found a civilian ignition
and manifolds** so wouldn't have to cut or drill any of the originals.

Those flip out windows have gotta be my favorite detail of old vehicals
But I did want to work in some cabin heating

**(not sure if correct cyl head but heard it had compression modding ideas)

i guess i spend a bit too much time reading (vicarious-ness [?]) here and elsewhere now.


----------



## mga

damn...color me impressed!!

excellent job, the truck looks fantastic.


----------



## andydodgegeek

I got to meet Kevin and see his beautiful truck in person this weekend at a power wagon rally in Iowa. Man is that thing sweet, it took best in show and nicest civilian power wagon. That quite a feat as there were some sweet rides there. Good job kevin, I enjoyed meeting and chatting with you.


----------



## Kevin in Ohio

Thanks, it was great to meet you and your wife as well. Kind of hard to get back to the "real" world when you have been in truck heaven for a while. Here's a video of the parade for you guys. Most all the years represented here.


----------



## fin460

You are my hero!


----------



## Kevin in Ohio

Been doing quite a few shows and a guy wanted to make a video. Actually another guy will release another one this Winter but here is a ride along for you. I think he found the roughest road along the River in Indiana. I was at a show that was about 2 hrs from home and he shot it while I was there.


----------



## Kevin in Ohio

Had a guy who does videos locally ask if I'd like to do a 1 on 1 video. He's a true car guy and gets emails from homebound people on how much they appreciate them. They can't get out to shows but still want to see them in real life situation. He refuses to monetize his Youtube channel so he doesn't make anything off of them. He said a lot of Vets watch them too so I was all in. He did an amazing job with it and wanted to share it here. He wants more rides so if anyone close to the Dayton, Ohio, contact him through the links he has in the video. He doesn't ask for anything to do it and even gives you a personal DVD copy. He said he didn't care what it was, tractor, scooter, car, truck , what condition or state it's in as long as it's your pride and joy.


----------



## Kevin in Ohio

Hit a bunch of of shows this year and ended up doing 50 of them. Drove the truck over 4500 miles going to them. Met tons of great people and saw great vehicles too. Always enjoy seing the smiles on peoples faces at shows and driving there when they see the truck. Did my first National indoor show in Cincinnati in January and we had a snowstorm during that one. Had 11 inches of snow in my driveway when I pulled in. I you are in the area and see me, feel free to stop by and talk. here are some pics at different shows.


----------



## Rudedog

As I have commented before, outstanding truck.


----------



## gary courtney

You are a master craftsman.


----------



## Kevin in Ohio

gary courtney said:


> You are a master craftsman.



Just a woodburner with a desire to do something. I always try to encourage others to do things and you'll be surprised what you can do if you take your time and be willing to learn.


----------



## Kevin in Ohio

Still going strong and having fun.


----------



## JeffHK454

You gonna be back at Cavalcade of Customs in January?


----------



## Kevin in Ohio

JeffHK454 said:


> You gonna be back at Cavalcade of Customs in January?


Not planning on going this year.


----------

